

Tesla car fire worries investors - bretthellman
http://www.csmonitor.com/Business/Latest-News-Wires/2013/1002/Tesla-car-fire-worries-investors

======
jinushaun
Have these investors forgotten that they sit behind several thousand
explosions a day in their ICE vehicles? Remember when vehicles actually used
to explode in a massive fireball in real life instead of just the movies? They
echo the same fears of yesteryear when the ICE automobile first debuted, and
now no one even thinks about it.

~~~
thedrbrian
No one remembers cars exploding just like the movies because cars don't
explode just like the movies.

